# Beat to death - (4 ohm mono vs. 2 ohm stereo)



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I know this question probably been thrown around a bit. But humor me.....

I have 2 12"- 4 ohm DVCs. And a 2 ohm stable 2 channel amp. Will I be better of with 4 ohms bridged or 2 ohms per channel in stereo mode? 
I wanna get loud but sq is important to me too, I also wanna protect my subs.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

It's six of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I've read that bridged amps get more distortion?


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd go 4ohm mono


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

How about diy and see which one you like more than coming here being spoon fed an answer?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Somebody always has to be a ******!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

How bout you get off the fu€%ing forum if you dot like talking about car audio, ya dickhead!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

The thread title is no question is too dumb but I guess your in the clear cause it doesn't say anything about retarded answers!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I know this question probably been thrown around a bit. But humor me.....
> 
> I have 2 12"- 4 ohm DVCs. And a 2 ohm stable 2 channel amp. Will I be better of with 4 ohms bridged or 2 ohms per channel in stereo mode?
> I wanna get loud but sq is important to me too, I also wanna protect my subs.


In my humble opinion bridged is better. Suppose you don't bridge and run each subwoofer as a 2ohm load of each channel in stereo mode. If there is a big spike in the output of just one channel (I heard that bass is usually not recorded in stereo, but let's assume!) then the subwoofer on that side will be more strained and running closer to its limits, if not already clipping, while the other subwoofer might be effectively doing little or nothing. The amplifier might be asked to provide more power on a single stereo channel than it can produce without clipping, and the subwoofer may reach its excursion limit more easily. In bridged mode, all signals would always be split between two subwoofers, and with both subwoofers working always together, the subs and amplifier will work less strained.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I've read that bridged amps get more distortion?


Probably, but running in 2ohm stereo mode is not much better. Plus, we're talking about bass. Subwoofers are significantly less articulate than normal speakers, and it will take a much higher THD to actually hear a distortion through a sub...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

in each scenario the amplifier will see 2 ohms per channel.

And stop being a ****ing douchebag.

One thing to remember about stereo subs, because it was brought up, is that the 2 channel LF info sums differently electrically than it does acoustically.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Bridging the amplifier will cut the damping factor is half... I always go 2ohm stereo.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Bridging the amplifier will cut the damping factor is half... I always go 2ohm stereo.


It will be the same at 4 ohms bridged as 2 ohms dual channel. Each channel of amplifier will see the same load in each scenario.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Bridging the amplifier will cut the damping factor is half... I always go 2ohm stereo.


interesting, i did not know that


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

@Chad

I'm a very congenial guy until disrespected. Then the douchbag comes out, I fight fire with fire! 

Thank you everybody for the info on this. I'm gonna stick with the 4 ohm mono just for the fact that it send the same signal to both subs and I'm running an open enclosure.


----------

